# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Κρίσεις πανικου αγοραφοβία αποπροσωποποιηση;

## Evaa2554

Καλημερα σας. Είμαι κοντά στα 18 χρονών. Όλα ξεκίνησαν περσι με το που ξεκίνησα φροντιστηριο για πανελληνιες. Ξεκίνησαν οι κρίσεις πανικου και άρχισα να Αποφευγω μέρη που μπορεί να με έπιανε εκεί. Σταμάτησα το φροντιστήριο και άρχισε η αγοραφοβία. Κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου απομακρυνθηκα από πολλα άτομα.. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι είχα ηρεμήσει κάπως σταμάτησαν οι κρίσεις πανικου αλλά παντα υπήρχε ο φόβος μη με πιασει κάπου και απέφευγα ακόμα πολλα μέρη. Παρολαυτα έκανα πολλα . Πήγα σε συναυλίες σε μαγαζιά σε μέρη με παρα πολυ κόσμο. Άλλαξα και σχολείο φέτος πηγα σε επαλ και ξανακάνω την 2α. Ήταν πολυ δυσκολο όλο αυτό για μένα. Κρίση πανικου έχει να με πιασει από περσι. Παρολαυτα είμαι μονίμως με ζαλάδες με αστάθεια νιώθω ότι θα χάσω τον έλεγχο ή ότι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί. Είμαι μονίμως λες και ζω σε όνειρο και λες και οι αναμνήσεις μου δεν ανήκουν σε εμένα. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι. Όλοι μου λένε ότι η αποπροσωποποιηση κρατάει μονο λίγα λεπτά. Εγώ την έχω μόνιμα την αίσθηση ότι είμαι σε όνειρο. Κάποιες φορές νιώθω και απομακρυσμένη απ'τα συναισθήματα μου και αλλά τέτοια που δε ξερω πως να τα εξηγήσω. Πάω σε ψυχολόγο τώρα αλλά δε παω συχνά γιατί είναι ακριβή και δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα. Έχω ακομα αγοραφοβία και δεν μου είναι καθόλου ευκολο να πηγαίνω σχολείο. Προσπαθώ παρολαυτα και αντί να γίνομαι καλυτερα γίνομαι χειρότερα και όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά χειροτερευουν. Έρχομαι διαρκώς σε δυσκολη θεση. Δεν μπορώ να σταθω δε θέλω να είμαι σε κόσμο φοβάμαι συνεχώς και σε όποιον το πω δε θα καταλάβει. Τώρα νιώθω σαν να τα παραταω δεν το αντεχω αλλο σκέφτομαι συνεχώς άσχημες σκέψεις και ότι προσπαθεια και να κάνω δεν έχει ουσία εχω σταματησει να κάνω και πραγματα για μένα δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα όταν μενω σπίτι απλά ξαπλώνω . Σκέφτομαι να παω σε ψυχίατρο αλλά είμαι ακόμα κάτω των 18 και οι γονείς μου δε θα συμφωνήσουν. Δεν μπορώ να παω στο σχολείο πνιγομαι δε ξερω τι να κάνω. Δεν με καταλαβαίνει κανένας μόνο το αγόρι μου πογ νιώθω ότι έχω εξαρτηθεί από αυτόν και οτιδήποτε μου πει(ασπουμε δεν έχω όρεξη να σου μιλησω) με πληγώνει πολυ και πνιγω και τους 2. Έχω ανησυχήσει πολυ με όλα τα συμπτώματα με κανουν πολυ δυσλειτουργικη και έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου. Ήμουν παντα πολυ αισιόδοξη και κοινωνική και πλεον είμαι κλεισμένη στο "καβουκι" μου με όλα αυτά και δε ξερω αν θα καταφέρω ποτε να τα ξεπεράσω και να ζησω και εγώ φυσιολογικά. Ζηλευω που βλέπω τους υπόλοιπους να περπατανε να μιλάνε και να ζουνε καλά και εγώ να είμαι έτσι. Νιώθω σαν να χάνω μια περιοδο της ζωής μου που μπορουσα να την περασω πολυ καλυτερα. Με τρομάζει πολυ η αίσθηση του ονείρου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα.. Είναι φυσιολογικό που την έχω μονίμως ; . Επίσης ένα άλλο που μου έχει κάνει εντυπωση είναι ότι μικρή φοβόμουν πολυ τους γονείς μου και έβλεπα εφιάλτες ότι με κακοποιούν. Αυτό ξαναχτυπησε όταν πηγα διακοπές με το αγόρι μου ερχόταν κοντά μου και φοβόμουν μη μου κάνει κακό ή μη με σκοτώσει. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι όλα αυτά. Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος; μπορώ να τα ξεπεράσω κάπως;εκτός από όλα αυτά έχω κάποια μέρη στο σχολείο ή στον δρόμο που νιώθω ότι είμαι ασφαλής και αν παω κάπου άλλου με πιάνει πανικος και προσπαθω να το διαχειρίζομαι ( ασπουμε στο πεζοδρομιο είμαι ασφαλής να μη με πιασει, ενώ αν μπω στην μέση της πλατείας δεν είμαι ή στο θρανίο στο σχολείο είμαι ασφαλής ενώ στο προαυλιο να περπαταω μέσα στον κόσμο δεν είμαι)

----------


## panpap25

Αναφέρθηκαν πολλά, θα σχολιάσω τα αποπροσωποποίησης κυρίως. Κι εγώ την έχω σχεδόν μόνιμα (είμαι 26 by the way). Το μυαλό σου ψάχνει έναν τρόπο να ξεκουραστεί, μιας και το υπερχρησιμοποιούμε με αντιπαραγωγικό τρόπο, και σου δημιουργεί αυτή την αίσθηση αποκοπής απ' τον εαυτό σου. Αίσθηση είναι όμως, όχι η πραγματικότητα. Τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες πιστεύω διογκώθηκαν από τις συμπεριφορές αποφυγής σου. Νομίζω πάντως πως μια χαρά μπορείς να πας σε ψυχίατρο ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας. Όσο για το πώς ζουν οι άλλοι (χαρούμενοι κλπ κλπ), ένα τεράστιο ποσοστό αυτών απλά είναι αδιάγνωστοι (για την ώρα..)!

----------


## Evaa2554

Εχω ακουσει ότι η από προσωποποίηση κρατάει λίγα λεπτά και δεν γνωριζεις καθόλου ποιος είσαι ουτε άτομα κοντινά σου ισχυει;. Γιατί εγώ έχω μόνιμα μια αισθηση αποκοπής απ'τον εαυτό μου και νιώθω σαν να είμαι σε όνειρο. Εσυ τι εχεις ακριβώς;. Επίσης σίγουρα φταίει η αποφυγή αλλά πραγματικα κουράζομαι να το διαχειρίζομαι και να το αντεχω όλο αυτό καθημερινά και για ψυχίατρο θα το δω

----------


## koritsi83

Propranolol βοηθά στο κοινωνικό άγχος

----------


## panpap25

Ισχύει αυτό που περιγράφεις. Δυσκολεύεσαι να αναγνωρίσεις κοντινά πρόσωπα (ακόμα και τον εαυτό σου καμιά φορά), τί γίνεται γύρω σου κτλπ. Βέβαια απλά δυσκολεύεσαι, δε χάνεις την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί και να κρατάει συνεχόμενα καιρό όμως, όχι μόνο λεπτά. Έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και υποχονδρίαση κυρίως. Εν ολίγοις όσο περισσότερο έχεις το νου σου στο πώς νιώθεις κάθε κάθε στιγμή, τόσο θα παρατηρείς τέτοια πράγματα που θα σε ενοχλούν. Δυστυχώς. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να αφενόμαστε.

----------


## Evaa2554

Α κατάλαβα δηλαδή αυτό είναι και σε άλλες ψυχικές διαταραχές ή υπάρχει περιπτωση να έχω και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο;. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν δυσκολευομαι να αναγνωρισω κάποιον. Απλά νιώθω σαν θολωμένο το μυαλό μου δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω

----------


## panpap25

Κάποια πράγματα που αναφέρεις μοιάζουν με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι σωστό (και δεν επιτρέπεται) να λάβεις διάγνωση από εδώ μέσα. Θολωμένο μυαλό πίστεψέ με παίζει σε δεκάδες διαταραχές, οπότε κάνε έστω και μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχίατρο. Μην κολλάς στις λέξεις (δεν είσαι τρελή, γιατρός είναι κι αυτός) και σίγουρα μην περιμένεις από κανέναν να σε καταλάβει!

----------


## Evaa2554

Ναι και εγώ πιστευω πρεπει να παω.. Αλλά για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή δεν έχω ξανά ακουσει ότι μπορεί να έχω. Η ψυχολόγος που παω τώρα μου λέει ότι έχω υπερβολικο παρα πολυ άγχος απλά.παρολαυτα θα το δω σε ευχαριστώ

----------

